
Huck Fitler Shirt Denied Ad Placement on Facebook - mebdrion
https://viralstyle.com/ekopsdesign/fitler-go-huck-yourself?utm_source=fitler#pid=35&cid=2194214&sid=front
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Only 70 years after the guy died. So edgy.

(food for thought: Hitler died 80 years after Lincoln was assassinated, 80
years from Hitler's death is 2025).

